# Best shotgun barrel length for Duck Hunting



## ABBI THE LABIE (Dec 5, 2006)

To all you other DucK hunters out there what is you preferred Barrel length in a semi or pump also Benellli or Beretta or the reliable 870 Remington.


----------



## Duck-Hunter (Mar 31, 2005)

I like the 30" becuase it looks cool and is good for swinging threw.

Personaly if i can get a deal on a good gun i could careless what the lenght of the barrel is becuase im goin to kill ducks/geese with it either way.


----------



## BUCKWIZZARD (Aug 3, 2006)

26 inch is what I like best with a improved modified choke with the 870, favorite is a BPS 10 guage 28 inch with improved modified.


----------



## Gramps (Jan 19, 2007)

There is no one barrel length just for ducks, its what feels good to you. A 30 in barrel will put you 2 in closer to the bird than a 28 in barrel , a 28 in barrel will put you 2 in closer than a 26 in barrel and so on. Same go's for choke tubes, there is no one choke tube, it all depends on how the gun patterens with the choke tube you put in. I shoot a Browning BPS 12 ga 3 1/2 in with a 26 in barrel, i will use a imp cyl choke with # 5 shot if hunting the marsh with decoying birds, when field hunting i use an imp mod choke or if its windy i might put in the full tube and shoot # 3, #2, BB, BBB. Like i said in the begining its what feels good to you, if its swings good and feels right use it, as for what is a better gun to buy, i would buy the Benelli.


----------



## smoke (Jun 3, 2006)

I prefer a 24" barrel on all my shot guns. It's easy to swing, not so long it gets caught on everything and just an overall shorter gun. I shoot a post 2000 SBE camo. I believe that a shot shell does everything it needs to do in 19" of barrel so the extra length is a personal preferance. 

I used to have a model 12 field grade that had the barrel cut off to 17" because of a jam that blew the end of the barrel apart. The gun smith added a poly choke to bring it to leagle length. It was the best phesant and duck gun that i've had next to my SBE. I wish I had never sold that gun. Thats just my .2 cents worth.
Smoke


----------



## Dahmer (Jan 22, 2007)

Back in the day the longer the barrel was the better it improved your pattern. Now that most of the gun companies back bore the barrels it really doesn't matter what the length of the barrel is the pattern is going to be pretty much the same. The longer barrel will help you with the long passing shots and the shorter barrel will help you pick-up targets quickier. I like the 26" barrel my self it's good for layout hunting and long crossing shots. Have a Benelli and love it and another good semi-auto is the Wincester X-2. I've shot thousands of rounds thru it and hasn't let me down same thing with the Benelli. Hope this helps. Jeff


----------



## LilyDuck (Dec 29, 2004)

I like my 28 the most but I am beginning to be partial to the 26


----------



## Huntsman27 (Sep 29, 2004)

or 28s. Although I got a 10 H&R single similar to the ones we used in the old lead days that has a 36 inch barrel and weighs about 9-10lbs.


----------



## daddyduck (Nov 2, 2001)

28'' for me.


----------



## duckcommander101 (Jan 14, 2003)

28" on a semi or pump, 30" on an O/U


----------



## Big Ches (Mar 22, 2005)

I got a 24" and and 28"....I DO NOT use the 24" when I am going to be in close quarters...say a pit blind or cramped boat blind....for sake of other's ears....


----------



## bigrackmack (Aug 10, 2004)

26" or 28" wouldn't go longer then that........Mack


----------



## raisinrat (Feb 9, 2006)

26 inch with todays loads you can't beat it


----------



## Bow Hunter Brandon (Jan 15, 2003)

raisinrat said:


> 26 inch with todays loads you can't beat it



Of course I can I use a 28" and its much better


----------



## soggybtmboys (Feb 24, 2007)

I prefer a 28 inch barrel in a modified choke. It patterns well out of my Berreta, my winchester, my remington and my browning. It is just enough length and weight that I get a great swing with it.


----------



## waterfowlhunter83 (Aug 10, 2005)

This is one of those subjective questions...everyone is going to have a different response for different reasons...my advice would be go out and pick and handle several guns of varying barrel length and see what you like and what fits you the best!


Chad


----------



## motcityman (Apr 4, 2006)

28 and 30 inch on pumps and auto's and doubles..36 inch on my goose gun..


----------



## DANIEL MARK ZAPOLSKI (Sep 23, 2002)

any length will work on any shotgun! it's not the barrel or the gun,! it's the one who shoots it! if you feel good with a 20" and you kill birds i would say 20". i have a 28" B.G.H. and i feel good with it and my tummy feels good too! here ducky ducky


----------



## Gutz (Mar 22, 2006)

For waterfowl, I like the way a 28" swings but it's really a matter a preference. Swing a few and see what you like. Like Dahmer said, it doesn't make a big patterning difference in modern shotguns.

G


----------



## fowl assasination (Mar 18, 2006)

I shoot sbe2 and i love my 28" but i almost baught the 26'' but i dont think it matters all that much but get a good choke tube that does make a difference i found out, PATTERNMASTER CHOKE TUBES


----------



## duckhunter187 (Mar 2, 2007)

24" on the super x2, its a killer


----------



## cade66 (Apr 9, 2006)

i have a 26" on my sbe. but it is what ever feels the most comfortable for you. the length of barrel has no effect on todays ammunition. it is just what ever feels the best.


----------



## woodie slayer (Feb 25, 2006)

i have 2 barrels for my SBEII the 26 inch fits better in the finisher blind when goose hunting and i like the 28 inch in the duck blind.
course i always used a 30 full/lead:evilsmile in the old days


----------



## DEERHNTR (Mar 12, 2004)

I prefer a 26" barrel for watefowl hunting.


----------



## Wetlandhunter (Jun 7, 2005)

28" with 3-1/2 lighting sticks


----------

